# Happy Easter



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
if someone can tell me how to write 
"Dear Friend:  Happy Easter, to you and yours" in tagalog, I will appreciate it so much.
Thank you...


----------



## David

I think it's *Maligayang pasko sa inyong lahat,* but you'd better wait for somebody more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## MariadeManila

I believe Easter here is called "Pasko ng Pagkabuhay" - as opposed to Feast of the Risen Christ. 

But I still advise that we wait for more replies


----------



## David

Tagalog Pasko from Spanish Pascua from Hebrew Pesach.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Pasko is actually from the Spanish Pascua. However, it has been wrongly used to mean Christmas. That is why people say Maligayang Pasko for Merry Christmas.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> Pasko is actually from the Spanish Pascua. However, it has been wrongly used to mean Christmas. That is why people say Maligayang Pasko for Merry Christmas.


 
Yes, that's right. I recently came to know some countries use to say Pascua for Christmas. It's a bit confusing, mostly when I'm not Catholic.
In my country Pascua ( de Resurrección ) is Easter, and Christmas is Navidad ( referring to Nativity ).
And what do you think they say as greeting term for Easter in tagalog?
Any of the terms already mentioned?
Thanks so much to you all for the postings.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Technically, it should be Maligayang Pasko  ng Pagkabuhay.  But nowadays, everybody just says ''Happy Easter.''


----------



## LatinRainbow

Oh, much easier than I supposed 
Thanks.


----------



## rugbyfan

LatinRainbow has good insight.
I believe "Pascua de Navidad" got borrowed into Tagalog as "Pasko".  I've never heard "Pasko" by itself as a reference to Easter.

As for Easter, why not say "Si Kristo ay nabuhay!" on Pasko ng Pagkabuhay?


----------



## mataripis

Correct. Tama ka dyan.   " Ang Mesias ay muling nabuhay"  is another way to say it in Tagalog.


----------

